
Practical DevOps #2: On shaming and blaming - roleone
https://dev.to/0x12b/practical-devops-2-on-shaming-and-blaming-5ea9
======
acd
Devops here. Blaming faults on a specific person is blame culture. Sorry but
it will make people responsible not disclosing important incident information
and instead hide it.

Basically blame its an anti devops pattern.
[https://victorops.com/blog/blameless-
culture](https://victorops.com/blog/blameless-culture)

~~~
roleone
No offence, but did you read the article? It's all about how blame is negative
and should be actively discouraged.

